# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβάμαι να πάω για πρακτική

## stavrinafly

Αποφάσισα να συνεχίσω της σπουδές μου σε ένα αλλο ΙΕΚ παρόμοια ιδιότητα πιο πολλά μόρια για το δημόσιο...ειχα κάποιες δυσκολίες δεν έχανε άδεια .. κακή διαχείριση εν τέλει μετά απο δύο χρόνια βρήκαμε άκρη κ ξεκίνησα πρακτική σε καλό περιβάλλον ..αλλα δεν θέλω να πάω εχω πάθη εμμονή ... πιέζομαι παρά πολύ ... Γιατί ειχα μια περιπέτεια υγείας με λάθος χάπια το καλοκαίρι ... σύν τα θεματα που παλεύω για χρόνια .....ζεί πια στν ίδια πολη ο πατέρας μου .. καινούργιος πατριός η μανα μ θα πάει Γερμανία νόμιμα η δουλειά που κάνω part time που δεν περνώ πολλα .. κακίες σκέψεις ότι δεν θέλω να ζω άλλο έτσι ...δεν αντέχω άλλο περνώ ένα ανχολυτικο.. αλλα δεν πια με zanax ειμαι και αύριο πρέπει να πάω πρακτική

----------


## antaveri

Καλησπέρα Καλή χρονιά... Τι έκανες τελικά πως είσαι όλα καλά?

----------


## stavrinafly

Καλημέρα τώρα είδα τν απάντηση σ ευχαριστώ !!! Τίποτα δεν εχω αρχίσει ακομα !! προέκυψαν κάτι πρόβληματα αλλα ολλα καλά

----------

